# Silver Screens decline in Quality? wrapping in plastic?



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

This was being discussed on another thread but has disappeared as a result of MHF going down on monday evening.

Contacted Silver Screens and they now use a water based material as opposed to previously using a solvent based one due to changing legislation they said. This is the reason(as discussed on the missing thread) why they don't recommend you leave the screens on for long periods/over winter etc.

They could not tell me when the material changed but admitted they were no where near as weather resistant as the solvent based ones.

Having purchased a set a few weeks ago at a cost of £250 to say we are extremely disappointed is an understatement as they will be on all winter due to us being in the van for a few months. 

Silver Screens make no mention of the material change on their website and they likened the screens to a winter coat, saying you wouldn't leave it on all the time as it needs to be dried out.

I am only repeating what Siver Screens said and am in no way trying to rubbish their product etc.

They said that anyone who needs to leave them on for long periods(not sure how long a long period constitutes, probably depends on the weather) could try wrapping the whole screens in a type of plastic(i have forgot what type although i did post which type of plastic on monday evening just before the server went down).

Does anybody know what they mean and would it be feasible to attempt this?

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Mods

Sorry i must have gone into the wrong category, could you move please.

Thanks
Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Bump


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Coppo

I'm not best pleased at the news, having just paid £220 for a set of screens

I wonder though if they deteriorate quickly are they fit for purpose?

Nothing in the instructions to say that they cannot be left on for" long periods"

are they just covering themselves?

Aldra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Sandra

I don't think we can say they are not fit for purpose, the screens do what they are supposed to do but are just not as weatherproof/rugged as they used to be.

Its a big disappointment for us that the screens maybe ruined as we are wintering up north this year.

I must re-iterate that i am not trying to rubbish their product as i don't want to end up in court.

Why would legislation force them to use a water based as opposed to a solvent based material.

ps Hope you have recovered from your drunken episodes at Camper Uk :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Paul.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Silver Screens*

Hi,

I bought a set around a year ago for our B544SL - and i noticed straight away that they felt much thinner than the set for our previous van.

I remember calling them and checking if a layer could have been left out during manufacture - but they assured me it was due to better quality materials.
cheers

dave


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

coppo said:


> Hi Sandra
> 
> I don't think we can say they are not fit for purpose, the screens do what they are supposed to do but are just not as weatherproof/rugged as they used to be.
> 
> ...


hi these new silver screens would have to go back if we had bought a set because we leave ours on all the time especially in the winter ( because of fiats bad design fault of the scuttle ours cover it )so i my view they are not fit for purpose . mine are on there third m/h 4years old been out in all weathers and are still good got mine from taylormade . i get fed up with legislation for this legislation for that makes me sick there are covers for your windscreens for crying out loud.jud


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Dave
Have i read that correctly, you did write BETTER quality materials didn't you :lol: :lol: 

Yes ours are thinner compared to our other set which i still have and you can tell its different material.

Its really disappointing isn't it.

I do hope someone comes up with a solution for us long termers.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Jud
Wish i was as brave as you, straight to the point as usual. :wink: 

I was trying to be a little diplomatic with my choice of words as i can foresee the following scenario.

Call to Nuke from Silver Screens, thread stopped, threat of legal action.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

*Price v Quality*

bought our first set of silver screens new back in 2003 and I don't remember them being so expensive at that time. However coming back to motorhoming after a few years break I wanted a set for my Hymer B640. Looking on the Silver Screens web site I was amazed at their prices so started looking around for a second-hand set. Happy to say I have an almost new (still in the bag) set for £40 off "preloved".
Although the set I've bought seem similar to my earlier set - at £40 I'm not to bothered.


----------



## witzend (Aug 22, 2009)

*screen cover*

Hi I just bought some and also noticed they appeared to be not as good as they where. The fit is still good but material thinner, I only hope that the change of material is for the better, Time will tell after a winters use


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We use our seven tear old originals for cover whilst the van is parked at home. The new replacements we leave in the boot and use when travelling. Definately different material I assumed this was because it was cheaper off Ebay.

Steve


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

How about buying a vehicle frost cover like one of >these< and tying it on top of the Silver Screen?

peedee


----------

